# NEW RAINBOW RECORD?



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

What do you all think about this baby!!!!!! out of flaming gorge


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

WOW!!!! WHAT A HOG!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

A great fish but from canada not flaming george. He looks like he ate a small dog?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Dang..


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hell of a fish, but like orvis1 said, not from Flaming Gorge. Who told you it was caught there? It was out of Lake Diefenbaker in Saskatchewan almost two years ago.

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/fish ... id=2901070


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Kool, that's why I post sh*t like this. I always get the low down....thanks


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone else wonder what catching that fish would be like? Can a football actually put up a fight being shaped like that? I saw that before and kinda though... I wonder if it would be like reeling up a car tire and thats about it. :?


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Anyone else wonder what catching that fish would be like? Can a football actually put up a fight being shaped like that? I saw that before and kinda though... I wonder if it would be like reeling up a car tire and thats about it. :?


You're close Rr77. From my experience the hardest fighters are between 7-10 pounds. From 12 and up the bigger they get the lazier they are. Again just my opinion


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

is it just me or are those two guys creepy as hell?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

nate1031 said:


> is it just me or are those two guys creepy as hell?


Do do you know them personally or something?

Hell, I'd go fishing with them.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> nate1031 said:
> 
> 
> > is it just me or are those two guys creepy as hell?
> ...


He's just threatened by twins with chiseled abs and stunning features.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Chaser said:


> mjschijf said:
> 
> 
> > nate1031 said:
> ...


Ok, so I guess it's just me. It wasn't so much the chiseled abs (they're toothpicks) and "stunning features" that I felt threatened by; it was more the blank robotic stares they both had. But, now that you mention it...they are both gorgeous, too bad they didn't take their shirts off for the pic.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

Those twins even have their own website http://www.fishinggeeks.net. They have the world record rainbow and burbot, and are going after some other records with walleye and whitefish.


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

I like to catch that size of fish!


----------

